# Mass. House approves $36B state budget



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Massachusetts House of Representatives has approved a more than $36 billion state budget for the fiscal year that starts July

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/massachusetts-house-approves-36b-state-budget/25752874#!G1G7C


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Massachusetts lawmakers have approved a compromise $36.5 billion state budget.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/massachusetts-lawmakers-poised-to-ok-state-budget/26730712#!6y4zc


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Deval Patrick has signed into law the final state budget of his administration.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/patrick-signs-his-final-state-budget/26899584#!bc64cn


----------

